# Anyone notice the fake reviews on shoptemp???



## RoMee (Mar 30, 2011)

Why are shops allowed to give themselves favorable reviews?
CheapR4i for example, click on the reviewer's name and it's someone with ZERO post.

CheapR4i is not the only one most shop, most shop has like 3-4 fake "favorable" review from people with ZERO post.

When someone ask me for a good website to buy flash cart I'm not going to recommend shoptemp anymore.


----------



## Alikhan (Mar 30, 2011)

If you don't have 1 post, that does not mean that the review is fake.


----------



## RoMee (Mar 30, 2011)

Alikhan said:
			
		

> If you don't have 1 post, that does not mean that the review is fake.



no it does not, but if a shop has 3-4 favorable reviews all from people with ZERO post than it's a little suspicious


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2011)

I suggest requiring a minimum number of posts before you can review.  Perhaps 50 or so should do it.


----------



## Lily (Mar 30, 2011)

The staff (well..Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) is working on this issue.


----------

